

Crows Understand Analogies - wlmsng
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/crows-understand-analogies/

======
danans
Fascinating. A few years ago, it was reported that they also have the ability
to intentionally deceive other crows:

[http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2006/06/060606-crows...](http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2006/06/060606-crows_2.html)

That's amazing because it suggests that they're able to mentalize about other
crows (and perhaps other species):
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mentalization](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mentalization)

~~~
CurtMonash
I've never understood why scientists thought deception was a big deal. Every
hunting animal that hides is engaging in a kind of deception. So are dogs and
squirrels who bury things to hide them. So are the birds who feign broken
wings to lead predators from their nests. So, in several ways, were the dogs I
grew up with.

That said, I think that nonsense is a lot less prevalent now than it was even
10-15 years ago, let alone 30-50.

